# return of the visitor



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 6, 2009)

Two years ago I posted a picture of a box turtle that wandered into the yard of my Cutchogue summer place....well, it came back on Saturday...I'm pretty sure the same turtle...already had the camera out as we were photographing my big fish at the time....so here it is! Take care, Eric


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2009)

Hehe.... Nice colour pattern on the visitors back!!! She/he enjoys the place!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 7, 2009)

Is "she" back to lay eggs??


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 7, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Is "she" back to lay eggs??


My thought too! Nice visitor!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2009)

She came back for a piece of the fish!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 7, 2009)

my mom told me her pet turtle in China would leave and come back sometimes after a year


----------



## nikv (Jul 7, 2009)

Gorgeous turtle!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2009)

Lovely turtle -- I hope she lays eggs and gives you lots of little babies. You can send some to our pond!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry....its a "he"......and besides, egg laying season is over for box turtles...just beginning for diamondback terrapins.....


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2009)

:rollhappy: I guess I don't know how to tell!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> :rollhappy: I guess I don't know how to tell!!!


Oh, don't be modest; you know how to tell! :evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 9, 2009)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Sorry....its a "he"........





SlipperFan said:


> :rollhappy: I guess I don't know how to tell!!!



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
I don't either! In all fairness I haven't had an opportunity to hold & look a turtle over! Oopps I guess that would be under!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2009)

Good one, Rose!

Especially since many turtles retreat into their shells when disturbed. Or in the case of ours, they dive into the pond before one can approach them!

If one comes up on the grass and starts looking for a place to dig a hole, I figure it's a female...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 10, 2009)

In box turtles, the male's eyes are red (usually)...the plastron (bottom shell) is concave...and the tail is longer...you can see the tail sticking out behind it..a female would just have a tiny pointed nubbin....lastly, the males are larger. (in aquatic turtles, males are smaller than females.) Take care, Eric


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Eric - now Dot & I know! .......
plus others who didn't admit it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2009)

:rollhappy:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 10, 2009)

It came back today....got a really good look...definitely a male....


----------



## paphreek (Jul 10, 2009)

It's really neat to see wildlife in the yard. I hope you don't mind me adding to the turtle theme.

We also had a turtle visitor a couple weeks ago. I'm pretty sure this one is a female painted turtle. She looks like she was laying eggs.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2009)

That would certainly be my guess!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 12, 2009)

did you mark the spot where it appears she laid eggs? was it at your place? it'd be crazy to see tiny baby turtles (at least to me it would be)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 12, 2009)

Try putting a basket or something over the spot...raccoons and skunks love to dig up turtle nests.


----------

